# Help!!!



## confusedlady (Jun 27, 2011)

well where to begin, my h and I will be married for 5 yrs in july, we have really never had a true marriage, if you would say he work a job where he travels alot and is home maybe two to three times a month. We have two children under the age of 5 and they are a blessing. The problem is that i really cant decide if i just dont love him anymore of if im just so used to him being gone. I hardly notice hes gone anymore and i feel as though i only have feelings when he is home. i dont miss him like i used to and i feel like i have just lost the attraction. dont get me wrong its nice when he comes home but after a few days he starts driving me crazy!!!!!!! they we start to argue and fight and i cant wait till he is gone again. we are considering a divorce but havent made our mind up or should i say i havent. he still wants to try and work things out.So should we work it out or what any suggestions? :scratchhead:


----------



## kirby81 (Jun 29, 2011)

Is there no other option for working for your husband? Perhaps since he is all for trying to work things out in the marriage that he would consider finding a local job to cut out all traveling and being gone. It might really help build the relationship foundations back up with both you and the two young kiddos who I am sure would love to have their father around more as well. Maybe you really just don't know how to act and feel around him anymore because he is slowly becoming more a stranger than a husband? Just a thought =)


----------



## confusedlady (Jun 27, 2011)

He did try it and it made things worse i felt even more distant from him when he was home. and i believe you are right about being strangers.i cant even tell him my feeling anymore i just get irritated and clam up when we try to talk.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

You need to get into mc now. If you can't communicate and have outstanding issues, get in now before you get to the point where you can't stand the sight of him.

Yes its fixable with a good mc. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

